# humans & their fucking shit... fucking amazing..



## creature (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally made it to a nice place to hang..
nice high rocks to dive from, good deep water, lots of sun..
giot a fucking motorized bike, too..

Over the weekend about 200 fucking boaters in their high-end fuck rich shit get the fuck away from their fucked up offices existence shiny fucking toys are crawling all over the fucking water.. i go down to start swimming, & then i find that the place i would be hanging at has scads of fucking shit washing in, a lot of which looks like human scum & shit..
fucking great...

i go crawling around the cliffs, looking for a new spot. & every fucking place i turn, there are fucking busted bottles, cans & pieces of trash..

it's like WTF??????

i know, i know.. it's everywhere & i see it all the time.. but the turds in the water really did a fucking number on me..
WHO THE FUCK IS WEALTHY ENOUGH TO JUSTIFY DUMPING TURDS IN A FUCKING FRESHWATER LAKE?????

man.. if there's *anything* that makes me think someone is a shit that deserves to go onto the fucking fanblade of the impending & eventual fucking meltdown, it is some fucking shit that can't carry their water bottle or budlight can out, or whatever other shit they leave behind..

fucking assholes...

in any case, i went looking elsewhere on the lake.. the better spots are in on some unpaved roads, some pretty far in..
went down a few for a while, but i dunno.. may pack it up & hit the road, tonight..

dunno..


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy (Aug 11, 2014)

a shame really... gross


----------



## Michael Grant (Aug 11, 2014)

That really does suck man, some people have no respect


----------



## Tude (Aug 11, 2014)

turds - seriously? yuck. I'm finding much of that downtown lately - city is finally putting out portapotties so the homeless can do it in the correct spot but even then I know the difference of a dog doo and a people doo on the sidewalk. Again .... ick why the sidewalk .... When traveling in the city I tried to hit the park bushes ya know ... ick.


----------



## Ranger (Sep 2, 2016)

Dont surprise me, they've had red Algae blooms in Shushwap Lake on and off for years. Caused by house boats dumping their holding tanks in the lake these tourists themselves swim in...


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 2, 2016)

Ranger said:


> Dont surprise me, they've had red Algae blooms in Shushwap Lake on and off for years. Caused by house boats dumping their holding tanks in the lake these tourists themselves swim in...



You get an award for resurrecting a two year old thread!

Along with increased populations, we have a less vibrant ecosystem and a degradation of willingness of individuals to appropriately dispose of their waste.

We are doomed.


----------

